# Where to Buy Schutzhund Equipment



## Justin Vines (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering where everyone bought training equipment (tugs, leashes, collars, vests, etc.). I have been looking online at Leerburg's, but some of their stuff seems a little high. Does anybody have any suggestions for good deals on the web?

Justin


----------



## Justin Vines (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry guys, just found the old post on the same topic. I hadn't gone back quite far enough. Disregard.


----------

